# Occasional high arrow?



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

You don't notice anything different on hold, float, follow through, where the release hand or bow arm goes? No flinches? Change in anchor point? Change in how you're holding the release? 

What rest are you using? Blade could be going bad or loose. Drop away could be falling incorrectly. Binding, or the cable having issues.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Are your shafts numbered? Are they the same arrows?


----------



## dlutjen (Oct 7, 2010)

I woke up thinking about this problem. I have multiple bows and it happens on all of them. It's an issue that's gone on for a couple years now. I normally shoot 47-50Xs/299-300 indoors. When this happens it will derail my confidence. 

I shoot Hamskea drop rests on my target bows, HBX hinge and arrows are numbered and monitored closely. 

It has to be in my form somewhere, but since it's so random, I can't figure it out. Everything feels right on these shots and they will be high. 

This morning I remembered that we have a new archery range and the guy has a ultra slow motion camera set up with multiple cameras in our area. I think I'll invest in an hours worth of film. That should give me some insight. I'm betting it's my bow arm or hand pressure. 

Any other suggestions for me to investigate, would be appreciate!

Thanks!


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

Do you use a kisser button?


----------



## dmacey (Mar 27, 2015)

I had a similar problem that started a few weeks ago when I resumed compound full time, but the flier was always a line-cutter 9 at about 1 or 2 oclock. Every single time and occasionally it was a solid 8. In my case, it turned out to be my form - I wasn't pulling completely straight back with my release arm, but slightly down and in. I finally added 2+2 one day when I noticed I was pulling the peep down a little bit, finally enough that my elderly brain noticed it. 

I wasn't fully lined up in the upper body which was leading to a false too-long-of-a-drawlength symptom. I corrected that and got everything back in line. Now I pull straight back, they all go in the gold on a good shot and don't only on a bad one.

So maybe another data point to look at,

DM


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

dlutjen said:


> It has to be in my form somewhere, but since it's so random, I can't figure it out.


I'd say it's an unpercieved difference in pressure on the back wall. Just a guess with not a lot of information to go on, but I'd give that some thought.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Have you attempted any creep tuning? Can you briefly describe your tuning process?

Grant


----------



## UNHshooter1 (Sep 5, 2012)

What's the tuning process? Creep tuning may help. If it's multiple bows whats the arrow setup, stabilizer setup?


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

It's probably form related. Stabilizer set up. Draw length even. Could be as simple as wrong hand/ wrist position on your bow hand causing issues. 

If you still have some questions after the high speed footage email me at [email protected] and I can take a look at your form and see if we can get you squared away.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

There are a ton of things that can and should be checked:

Creep tune
Inconsistent anchor
Am I lining up my peep with the scope each shot
Am I using a high grip sometimes and a low grip sometimes
Group tuned arrows

These are some of the things that can lead to weird arrows hitting way off. 
If there are things on that list that you have never explored then it is time.

For example right now I am shooting indoor with a bow that has not been creep tuned and my indoor arrows have never been group tuned. I usually have these things taken care of but right now I just don't and I can just tell that some of my arrows hit the target in weird places compared to when I have things done correctly.


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

Padgett said:


> There are a ton of things that can and should be checked:
> 
> Creep tune
> Inconsistent anchor
> ...


Could you explain your group tuning process for indoor arrows? If I "group" tuned my indoor arrows I wouldn't have any left to shoot after a couple ends!Lol
Just curious what your process is.

I have the occasional 1 oclock miss also. For me I think its when my shot process stalls and I try to restart it and get my arm involved instead of just the back.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Actually this week I am going to take my hooter shooter over to a buddies house and we are going to group tune our indoor arrows. I bare shaft tune one of my arrows and get my bow absolutely perfect shooting bullet holes out to 20 yes and then I use that arrow to shoot the same hole accuracy in the hooter shooter. Then I turn the nocks on the other arrows and get them shooting the same hole as the first arrow also as bare shafts. Then I fletch my arrows to that nock setting.

I will also creep tune my bow so that it can shoot the same hole weather I am creeping or pulling into the wall or just touching the wall. Most of the time it is almost same hole accuracy also.


----------

